# Harbor freight 6'x8' greenhouse



## prokat

Anybody have one? Just put one together, what a challenge that was lol,anyway just wondering if any one has one and there experience ,thanks


----------



## Meadowlark

I don't have one...but wondering what you think of it? Pictures?


----------



## prokat

Meadowlark said:


> I don't have one...but wondering what you think of it? Pictures?


Still have the panels to go,that should be easy.quality is good for hf. 200 bucks...


----------



## Meadowlark

That looks terrific for $200. I'm definitely interested in one. Looks to be the perfect size for what I need. Thanks for posting


----------



## Rubberback

I need one.


----------



## Dick Hanks

What kind of a venting system will it have for hot, sunny days?

Sure looks very sturdy.


----------



## prokat

Dick Hanks said:


> What kind of a venting system will it have for hot, sunny days?
> 
> Sure looks very sturdy.


It has two windows on the top that open,I don't know much about greenhouses but for two hundy's I don't think you can go wrong lol.


----------



## WilliamH

That looks good. The deck probably cost more than the greenhouse!


----------



## WillieT

Man, that's nice. Would Plumeria's do well in something like that?


----------



## RonnieS

I have one that I put on 2 x 12's to increase the height. I love it ! I can get plenty of plants ready for my 90 x 90 garden, and more. Go to www.instuctibles.com and that is what I built. It makes it the perfect height. Should have done it years ago. Get a 20 % off coupon from The American Rifleman or the like.


----------



## Wado

My wife is driving me crazy for a green house. :headknock


----------



## iamatt

Didn't think you need a greenhouse down here!? Doesn't even freeze. I have been gardening for a while and do well without one but if she asking for one probably a good thing to give her one!


----------



## Wado

It would be a good place to breed spiders.


----------



## thcch3ch2oh

As long as you are gentle with it is ok. I have had mine almost 2 years. It definately beats hauling potted plants in and out of the garage.


----------



## Wado

I am afraid it is a bit fragile for the winds we get here. I don't have a fence to help out either. When we bought our house here the previous owner bought a similar kit and never got it completed. They left one weekend and came back and it was destroyed and guess who had to haul it off. He did have a nice foundation under it though. I wonder how much the ones Mueller sells are? I am afraid to ask.


----------



## RonnieS

I can't believe there is no love here. I've only had mine for 1 season, but it has held up well, and has opened a lot of options for me. I had it stuffed with the best tomato plants I have ever seen. They were started indoors under lights and moved to the greenhouse as needed. 13 different selections. Had plants you can't buy. Gave plenty away, and have people standing in line for this year for both plants and maters. I was able to plant better plants, earlier than ever. Then there were fig tree starts, herbs, grape and muscadine cuttings, and much more. It really opened up a lot of things. The windows clip in, but can be screwed or caulked if wind is an issue. It also can't be beat for so cheap. I will probably get another due to the productivity of the original. Like I said earlier, should of done it long ago.


----------



## Rubberback

I'm with wado. The wind blows like crazy up here. I'm gonna check out farm tec for a house or just build one myself.


----------



## prokat

It's done...good luck if you try this, lol


----------



## txsharkbait

I am interested in that same one, but haven't seen it for less than $299.00
Is there a $100.00 coupon floating around out there?


----------



## BertS

this thread has inspired me.

pics coming soon.


----------



## BertS

decided on a do it my self greenhouse

pics of progress, and a 3d CAD image of a model I did at lunch.

I used 20' long x 3/4" pvc pipes from the sides and tops. 1-1/2" pipes for the lower rails.

one of the issues I had, and not having allot of patience, was the uneven ground. Problem solved by using the 2x6 rail on the bottom. It will also serve as a bottom runner for the corrugated metal for the bottom side.

I've found several places to purchase the plastic to cover, and I will build a door, as well as a vent on the opposite side.

I used some old trampoline mats, for the bottom.

I will plant everything in old tires, you can get for free from discount tires. figure on making them at least three tires high. I can get 5 tires on each side. I will build a table at the far end, to put planting trays on, in order to get my spring/summer garden started sooner.


----------



## Tortuga

I caught the greenhouse 'bug' many years ago and really enjoyed it for a couple of decades.
I got mine from Charley's Greenhouse...said it was DIY but when delivered it was in about 
two dozen boxes and a gazillion pieces. Jobbed out the assembly cuz I am a lousy DIY guy . LOL.
. Carpenter buddy charged me more than the cost of the house...but it was worth it...

Couple of considerations for you guys saying you want one... GET ONE....BUT...

No. 1...Instead of putting it up on a wooden floor..mine was countersunk at all four corners
with 4x4s in a little concrete and used a few bags of pea gravel for a floor with cement
blocks down the middle between the benches. Sure made for easier watering, etc..
No puddles or mildew, etc on the wooden floor...

No. 2...and most important..you MUST have some way to cool it in summer and heat it in
winter here in Houston area. Had a vent fan on thermostat to start with but that wouldn't 
beat Houston heat. Ended up buying a small AC/Heat window unit and installing it where
the vent fan had been.

No. 3...sure is nice to have some electricity in the house...as well as a source of water...

I had 20-30 years of pleasure with mine but the aphids finally whupped me.
Mine is probably forty years old now and still standing (thru 2 big hurricanes..lol) but
is just a storage shed now for yard stuff.

Go for it...you will sure enjoy it....for a few years...LOL

http://www.charleysgreenhouse.com/


----------



## BigTim

*Venting...*



gom1 said:


> It has two windows on the top that open,I don't know much about greenhouses but for two hundy's I don't think you can go wrong lol.


I have one that is simular, during the summer I'll open the roof vents and the door. I will also remove a side and rear wall panel.


----------



## prokat

This thing works great,this is after four or five below thirty mornings,everything outside the greenhouse is dead here in Austin,go for it!!


----------



## donaken

gom1 said:


> This thing works great,this is after four or five below thirty mornings,everything outside the greenhouse is dead here in Austin,go for it!!


Very cool....money well spent!!


----------



## donaken

BertS said:


> decided on a do it my self greenhouse
> 
> pics of progress, and a 3d CAD image of a model I did at lunch.
> 
> I used 20' long x 3/4" pvc pipes from the sides and tops. 1-1/2" pipes for the lower rails.
> 
> one of the issues I had, and not having allot of patience, was the uneven ground. Problem solved by using the 2x6 rail on the bottom. It will also serve as a bottom runner for the corrugated metal for the bottom side.
> 
> I've found several places to purchase the plastic to cover, and I will build a door, as well as a vent on the opposite side.
> 
> I used some old trampoline mats, for the bottom.
> 
> I will plant everything in old tires, you can get for free from discount tires. figure on making them at least three tires high. I can get 5 tires on each side. I will build a table at the far end, to put planting trays on, in order to get my spring/summer garden started sooner.


Great project! Was thinking maybe a larger dia pvc along the outside base perforated to act as a French drain to capture and reuse greenhouse drainage....


----------



## pshay4

Gardenweb has some extensive discussions on the Harbor Freight greenhouses or HF GH. Do a search here- http://forums2.gardenweb.com/forums/strucs/

Lots of tips and help. One guy has a nice set-up he made from combining two kits together.


----------



## Law Dog

Great ideas, thanks for sharing.


----------

